# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Σωληνωτό Μοτέρ ηλεκτρικού Ρολού Μπαλκονόπορτας

## SDrikos

Καλημέρα.

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα με ένα ηλεκτρικό ρολό μπαλκονόπορτας.
Όταν πατάω το κουμπί στον διακόπτη για να κατέβει το ρολό, λειτουργεί κανονικά
και σταματάει εκεί που πρέπει.
Όταν πατάω το κουμπί στον διακόπτη για να ανέβει το ρολό, λειτουργεί κανονικά
και σταματάει εκεί που πρέπει.
Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη ενδιάμεση θέση αν σταματήσω το ρολό (που θα έπρεπε να σταματήσει
και ούτε να ανεβαίνει ή να κατεβαίνει) αυτό λόγω του βάρους του αρχίζει και πέφτει μέχρι τέλους.

Άνοιξα το κουτί από το ρολό, έβγαλα τον αλουμινένιο άξονα του ρολού και δοκίμασα μόνο το σωληνωτό μοτέρ 
(περίπου 60cm). Όατν το μοτέρ δεν λειτουργεί, ο άξονας θα έπρεπε να ήταν κομπλαρισμένος.
Αντίθετα σε εμένα με το χέρι μου μπορώ να το κουνήσω και προς τα κάτω και προς τα πάνω.
Το μοτέρ είναι 25Νm
Άλλαξα και διακόπτη αλλά και πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα.IMAG0267.jpgIMAG0264.jpg

Μίλησα μέσω τηλεφώνου με έναν τεχνικό της εταιρείας που έχει βάλει τα ρολά (& τα μοτέρ) (ΒΙΜΕΞ),
και μου είπε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο φρένο και θέλει αλλαγή το μοτέρ.
Το κόστος αλλαγής ανέρχεται στα 277€.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε μου ήρθε κάπως.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορείτε να με συμβουλέψετε κάτι δεδομένου ότι τα χέρια μου πιάνουν.
Το φρένο είναι κάποιο συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα και μπορώ να το ελέγξω ή να το διορθώσω
ή όντως χρειάζεται αλλαγή όλο το μοτέρ?
Το φρένο είναι διαφορετικό για το stop στο ανέβασμα και κατέβασμα, και διαφορετικό για το κομπλάρισμα σε ενδιάμεση θέση?
Αν χρειάζομαι καινούριο μοτέρ μήπως ξέρετε από που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ και να το αλλάξω μόνος μου?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## αλπινιστης

Εφ οσον εχεις την ικανοτητα να βγαλεις το μοτερ και να το ανοιξεις, εντοπισε το φρενο (ειναι ενας δισκος με φελο ή ενα υλικο σαν τα τακακια του αυτοκινητου-εαν ειναι μηχανικο). (Εαν ειναι ηλεκτρικο, θα βρεις ενα πηνιο μαζι με το υλικο τριβης).
Παρτο και πηγαινε το στον Chris Motor, Σπυρου Πατση http://www.chrismotor.gr/ContactUs.aspx
Ειναι ο γκουρου των μοτερ!!. Αν το μοτερ δεν ειναι δυσκολο μπορει να σου βρει και μονο το φρενο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Εφ οσον εχεις την ικανοτητα να βγαλεις το μοτερ και να το ανοιξεις, εντοπισε το φρενο (ειναι ενας δισκος με φελο ή ενα υλικο σαν τα τακακια του αυτοκινητου-εαν ειναι μηχανικο). (Εαν ειναι ηλεκτρικο, θα βρεις ενα πηνιο μαζι με το υλικο τριβης).
> Παρτο και πηγαινε το στον Chris Motor, Σπυρου Πατση http://www.chrismotor.gr/ContactUs.aspx
> Ειναι ο γκουρου των μοτερ!!. Αν το μοτερ δεν ειναι δυσκολο μπορει να σου βρει και μονο το φρενο.


εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχει φρενο ή δουλευει με τον μειωτηρα του?

----------


## αλπινιστης

Τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα, λογω χαμηλου κοστους, εχουν φυγοκεντρικο φρενο με φελλο. Μολις λειωσει λιγο ο φελλος βγαινουν οff. Το γεμισμα του δινει μικρη παραταση ζωης. Το καλυτερο συνηθως ειναι να βρεις ιδιο αλλα με ηλεκτρικο φρενο. Τεραστια διαρκεια ζωης. Χωρις φρενο, δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω να υπαρχουν, αλλα δεν εχει τυχει να συναντησω κανενα ακομα. (Δεν ανοιγω και τοσα πολλα ρολλα! Δεν ειναι ακριβως το αντικειμενο μου....! Βοηθαω ενα φιλο που ειναι αλουμινας αλλα δεν εχει ηλεκτρολογικες γνωσεις!!)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλά ρε σεις , 277 ευρωπουλάκια για μια σουβλιέρα που ανεβοκατεβάζει παντζούρια? αντί για αυτό το στριφτοπάσσαλο , δεν ήταν καλύτερα να αγόραζε ένα πλυντήριο για κάθε παράθυρο ή πόρτα του σπιτιού του?

----------


## ipso

Τα somfy τα δικά μου έχουν γύρω στα 130 στα ίδια Νm.......

----------


## SDrikos

Μόλις γύρισα από διακοπές και είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο θέμα με το μοτέρ του ρολού.

Αρχικά να σας ενημερώσω ότι έβγαλα το μοτέρ από την μπαλκονόπορτα και προσπαθώ 
να δω αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κανείς ποιος θα έπρεπε να ήταν ο τρόπος λειτουργίας.
Δηλαδή:
Όταν του βάζω ρεύμα στο ένα καλώδιο γυρνάει δεξιόστροφα (υποθέτω σωστά)
Όταν του βάζω ρεύμα στο άλλο καλώδιο γυρνάει αριστερόστροφα (υποθέτω πάλι σωστά).
Όταν δεν του βάζω καθόλου ρεύμα θα έπρεπε να κομπλάρει και να μην γυρνάει καθόλου 
(προσομοίωση σταμτήματος ρολού κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο) ή
να γυρνάει και προς τις δύο φορές αλλά δύσκολα?
Στην περίπτωσή μου γυρνάει λίγο δύσκολα.

Στην συνέχεια μπόρεσα να το ανοίξω από την δεξιά πλευρά όπως φαίνεται στις αρχικές φωτογραφίες 
αλλά δεν είδα κάτι που μπορεί να είναι το φρένο. Αντίθετα είδα έναν πυκνωτή και κάποια γρανάζια πλαστικά.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει ο πυκνωτής?

Μήπως πρέπει να το ανοίξω από την άλλη πλευρά? αλλά δεν ξέρω πως...

Όσον αφορά τον Chrismotor δεν ασχολείται με σωληνωτά μοτέρ.IMAG0400.jpg

Μπορεί κανέις να βοηθήσει?

----------


## vasilimertzani

δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε.πιστευω ομως οτι τα γραναζια τα πλαστικα ειναι ο μειωτηρας,ο οποιος κανει την εξης δουλεια,πολλαπλασιαζει την δυναμη του μοτερ και μειωνει την ταχυτητα του.το αντιθετο δε ειναι οτι φρεναρει το ρολο.αλλο ειναι να εξακολοθει να εχει το ρολο ελατηρια..εσυ που το γυρνας με δυσκολια τσεκαρε οτι παρασερνεις το μοτερ με την δυναμη που βαζεις και δεν γυρναει καννενα πλαστικο γραναζι στο αξονα του τρελα.
Ενδεχεται και η περιπτωση να μην ειναι καταλληλης ισχυς το μοτερ?αρα και φρενου?

----------


## SDrikos

Βασίλη,

έκανα την εξής δοκιμή: έχοντας ξεκουμπωμένο αυτό το δεξιό με΄ρος του μοτέρ,
το έβαλα στο ρεύμα και τα πλαστικά του γρανάζια δεν είχαν καμμία απόκριση, γύριζε μόνο το 
αριστερό μέρος του μοτέρ που παρασέρνει και τραβάει και το ρολό.

Προφανώς αυτά που βρίσκονται στο δεξιό με΄ρος και φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία,
έχουν σχέση με τα 2 βιδάκια που καθορίζουν το στοπ όταν τερματίζει πάνω ή κάτω.
Τα καλώδια απλώς μεταφέρουν την εντολή στο κομάτι μετάδοσης της κίνησης 
που βρίσκεται στο αριστερό μέρος του σωληνωτού μοτέρ.
Προφανώς χρειάζεται άνοιγμα από την άλλη πλευρά αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το ανοίξω.

----------


## teo_GR

Ρε συ καπος θα ανοίγει και από την άλλη βαλε καμιά Φώτο να δούμε για να πούμε καμιά ιδέα.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Μηπως μπορεις να βαλεις μερικες φωτο απο διαφορες γωνιες γιατι το μονο που βλεπουμε μεχρι στιγμης ειναι η εισοδος του καλωδιου?

----------


## SDrikos

Φωτογραφία ολόκληρου του μοτέρ
IMAG0403.jpg

Φωτογραφία της πλευράς που μπορώ και έχω ανοίξει αλλά
δεν περιέχει τα κυρίως γρανάζια της κίνησης

IMAG0404.jpg


Φωτογραφίες της πλευράς που περιέχει τα γρανάζια της κίνησης και 
δεν μπορώ να την ανοίξω:

IMAG0405.jpgIMAG0401.jpgIMAG0402.jpg

Όπως βλέπετε υπάρχει μία βίδα η οποία όμως ξεβιδώνει μόνο μέχρι ενός σημείου.
Επίσης στην βίδα υπάρχει ένα πλαστικό που προσπάθησα να το ξεκουμπώσω αλλά
δεν το ζόρισα και πολύ για να μην σπάσει.

Χθες το απόγευμα πέρασα από τον ChrisMotors, αλλά μου είπε ότι αυτός δεν γνωρίζει
από σωληνωτά μοτέρ και θα πρέπει να ψάξω αλλού.

Σήμερα το πρωί πέρασα από τον Δούκα (Λεωφ. Καβάλας Περιστέρι), και μου είπε
ότι αυτή η πλευρά τον μοτέρ είναι φιξαριστή, προφανώς έχει φαγωθεί το φρένο
ή κάποιο γρανάζι, και έχει αυτός κάποιο ιταλικό (δικής του εισαγωγής) αντίστοιχο με 85€.

Τι νομίζετε?

----------


## teo_GR

Δοκίμασες μήπως αυτή η βίδα με το πλαστικό που γυρνά λίγο είναι κάποιο ρυθμιστικό φρένου?
  Από την άλλη πλευρά αυτή που έλυσες δηλαδή βλέπω μια βίδα μάλλον τορξ δίπλα από το αυτοκόλλητο αυτή δεν βγαίνει? Μήπως και βγαίνουν από εκεί τα εντόσθια.
  Αν δεν βρεις άκρη στο τέλος πάρε αυτό από το δούκα.

----------


## teo_GR

Κάτι ακόμα. Αυτή η βίδα , η ίσια δηλαδή, λογικά θα θέλει πάρα πολύ δύναμη για να βγει. Δοκίμασες επίμονα?
  Και κάτι ακόμα στην ίδια πλευρά στο πράσινο τμήμα έχει μια τρύπα που φαίνετε άσπρο από μέσα. Αυτό δεν κάνει τίποτα? Μήπως είναι καμία τάπα η ασφάλεια?

----------


## SDrikos

Αυτή η βίδα, δοκίμασα να την βγάλω, αλλά δεν.
Δοκίμασα για ρυθμιστικό φρένου αλλά δεν.
Αυτή η τρύπα που φαίνεται άσπρο από μέσα είναι κάτι σαν
πλαστικό έλασμα, δοκίμασα να το πατήσω και να τραβήξω τον άξονα,
να το βγάλω προς τα έξω μήπως και έχει κάποια βίδα εσωτερικά αλλά δεν...

Τελικά θα πάω να πάρω αυτό από τον Δούκα για να τελειώνω μου φαίνεται.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## andreasp

τελικά τι έκανες με το μοτέρ?
Εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ένα παντζούρι και με ευκολία ο αλουμινάς μου είπε για αλλαγή μοτέρ στα 150 €

----------

